# WCF and more! When did you first hear about them?



## tdowns (Mar 10, 2005)

How did they effect you? (If you haven't read them, now's the time.)

I've been reading through the WCF the last couple of days as a devotional (first time). I first heard of Reformed traditions through White Horse Inn radio broadcast.

Upon asking around, a friend of a friend gave me three small booklets, the HC, Cannons of Dordt, and Belg. Conf???, (the three forms of Unity???) I read them all.

It amazed me then, and it amazes me now as I read the WCF how great it is to read in such fine form and detail the beliefs of the faith. All this great knowledge on paper, and I bet 90% of American Church members haven't read them.

I went though my entire life raised in non-denominational churches, and then confessed Christ and was baptised as an adult. I then spent four years hanging out in 4square and calvary churches--AND NEVER HEARD OF THE CREEDS OR CONF. The only thing I ever saw, was a 3-5 paragraph statement of faith on the back of the bulletin in a couple of the churches I attended. (I finally read Chuck Smith's pamphlet, given to me as I questioned calvary pastors about salvation, and their view of losing it.) I sorted through what my heart(faith) told me was true--I was not saved by Free Will-- My salvation rested in the Lord's hands, not mine--but that was before exposure to creeds, etc. It was clear to me Smith's pamphlet was wrong, but how to express it...?

...I remember being exhilarated when reading through the H.C., how clear the writings were articulating what I was struggling to put together in my mind from the brief bits I'd get from MacArthur (I bet most of his congregation hasn't read them--I have several friends who go there, great church, solid Christians, I just doubt it's emphasised) R.C., and the White Horse Inn.

Between the babble from misc. radio pastors and the calvary bible study I attended, and the fact that whenever I'd bring Amil up--or any other doctrine I'd heard of on White Horse Inn, my buddies would be like, "What are you talking about?" Or with Salvation I'd get a contradictory answer, "Well on this side of the door it says Free Will, on heavens side it says "Chosen", "Oh it's faith alone, but if you die in sin, you're going to hell." etc.

It was so nice to read so many doctrines spelled out in concise fashion. It's a shame so many are not exposed to them.

The White Horse Inn set me up, and reading the H.C etc. nailed it home for me--The Reformers had it right.

Fun reading!

A COUPLE OF QUESTIONS???

Is there a place on this site where the major confessions and creeds are listed, who holds them, with initials or abbreviations?

If not, can someone blast out the top 5 plus right here?

Amazing the the majority of Christians in America today have never heard of, let alone read, these great documents. What a blessing.



I answered one question, found it here: http://www.apuritansmind.com/Creeds/CreedsAndConfessions.htm

[Edited on 3-10-2005 by tdowns007]

[Edited on 3-10-2005 by tdowns007]


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 10, 2005)

> It amazed me then, and it amazes me now as I read the WCF how great it is to read in such fine form and detail the beliefs of the faith. All this great knowledge on paper, and I bet 90% of American Church members haven't read them.



I bet 90% of American Church members have never heard of them!  And 50% of Reformed folk have never read them. 




> Is there a place on this site where the major confessions and creeds are listed, who holds them, with initials or abbreviations?



On A Puritan's Mind Matt has a whole list of Creeds and Confessions. Check out this Link


----------



## tdowns (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks,

What are the three forms of Unity?


----------



## Arch2k (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> Thanks,
> 
> What are the three forms of Unity?



The three forms of Unity are:

1)The Heidelberg Catechism 
2)The Belgic Confession
3)The Canons of the Synod of Dort

Confession to the three forms of Unity constitue the majority of "Dutch Calvinism." Confession to the Westminster Confession/Catechisms constitutes Puritan or English Calvinism.

There are differences, and I believe the Westminster holds much closer to what Scripture teaches (although the others are very useful). Study them faithfully!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 10, 2005)

Also, and invluable link is this free program:

Reformed Confessions 3.0

http://www.tulip.org/refcon/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 10, 2005)

It's a wonderful thing if you have the opportunity to study the major Reformed creeds and confessions in-depth. When first exposed to Reformed teaching, I went through a very helpful weekly study through the WCF using G.I. Williamson's study guide (prior to that I had never heard of the WCF). It was a blessed eye-opening experience. I have also been blessed by studying Ursinus' commentary on the HC. Truly, we stand on the shoulders of the godly men who have gone before us.


----------



## tdowns (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff_Bartel_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> ...




That already helps tons. My buddy must be in the Dutch Reformed, I think he hangs with the Horton guys. He gave me the three forms and that is what I read early on. 

Thanks.

I'm checking the link Matt gave me tomorrow. I'm excited to absorb this stuff. thanks guys.

TD


----------



## tdowns (Mar 11, 2005)

*Bummer!*



> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Also, and invluable link is this free program:
> 
> Reformed Confessions 3.0
> ...



No download for Mac. Anywhere else? I have a link for WCF, I'm reading that now.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 11, 2005)

I kid you not. I am 50 and just discovered the WCF and all of these authors like Sproul, Packer etc. I have been in church all my life. Southern Baptist then went to a Methodist college and later in life...charismatic interdenominational.
You want to talk about how a person's life can bear witness to the truth far beyond what they will ever know???...I got interested in all of this reformed church stuff simply by reading a book about a hero...Stonewall Jackson... which ofcourse led to R.L.Dabney. Soon I was thinking...these honorable guys had an understanding of God and a resolve that I have never known.
Nothing has shocked me so much as the recent realization that I know ZERO church history. Now I am reading as fast as I can. My friends and family are wondering what is going on with this sudden thirst for information. I am the last guy on earth anyone expected to tiptoe through the TULIPs!


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 11, 2005)

I learned of it my junior year in college. I was Calvinistic but not covenantal. Tired of the Purposed-drivel life being taught in my church, I went down the road to an OPC church. The Pastor gave me a copy of G.I Williamson on the Heidleburg catechism. It was the neatest thing that I had seen. I then learned of the Westminster Standards soon after.


----------



## tdowns (Mar 11, 2005)

*Really amazing*



> _Originally posted by Richard King_
> I kid you not. I am 50 and just discovered the WCF and all of these authors like Sproul, Packer etc. I have been in church all my life. Southern Baptist then went to a Methodist college and later in life...charismatic interdenominational.
> You want to talk about how a person's life can bear witness to the truth far beyond what they will ever know???...I got interested in all of this reformed church stuff simply by reading a book about a hero...Stonewall Jackson... which ofcourse led to R.L.Dabney. Soon I was thinking...these honorable guys had an understanding of God and a resolve that I have never known.
> Nothing has shocked me so much as the recent realization that I know ZERO church history. Now I am reading as fast as I can. My friends and family are wondering what is going on with this sudden thirst for information. I am the last guy on earth anyone expected to tiptoe through the TULIPs!




Amazing! You and I are not alone I think, I just checked RaptureReady because it's been referred to here, doubt any on that site have read them (or heard of them). Looked silly, I won't go back there again.

TD


----------

